# All my IMs have been deleted....



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Why?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Mine haven't,

Having said that, i've only got 1 saved.

Where you up to your limit?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

mine are still intact - but only tend to get as close as 50% capacity in inbox before I start culling?

PMs missing from Inbox, Sent or Oubox? (or all ?)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I saved some of mine when the change over was done, as we were warned that all messages were going to be automatically deleted with the change over of the new style forum.


----------

